# typical target practice up to 40 yards



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Had some nice shooting with the "Oil Sniper" yesterday.
It`s a very comfortable shooter. And now one of my favorite cattys!!

Here you can see why:






Regards
Torsten


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great video again Torsten the little Oil Sniper performed really well. Amazing shooting at 40m mate, well done


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats great shooting, and a lovely slingshot, jeff


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!!
I like this little shooter VERY much


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

your consistency is amazing.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

10 meters or more-I'll take Torsten for the win!!







Then again,I'll take him at any distance-you da man Bud!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! 
But it `s only a vid!
Shooting at a tournament or contest and have a good group is a completely different thing.










Regards


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Always enjoy watching your shooting videos , it's a real pleasure viewing your shooting style and outstanding skills







!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

great shooting again,just out of interest how long do you make your bands from fork to pouch thanks.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Around 28-30 cm. My draw is 160 cm.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

torsten said:


> Had some nice shooting with the "Oil Sniper" yesterday.
> It`s a very comfortable shooter. And now one of my favorite cattys!!
> 
> Here you can see why:
> ...


Torsten, you are simply the best to shoot at long distances. I wish I was half as good as you. Do you have any advice to give on the subject for us who wish to improve our shooting skills??. Saludos,


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Torsten, I also enjoy seeing you shoot out in the woods. You seem to be able to launch a shot every 9 to 10 seconds at your normal, unhurried pace. Have you ever tried how many aimed shots you can loose in a minute? That question may not be of interest to you... but I've heard it quoted a lot that medieval archers could shoot up to 12 aimed shots a minute. I've been wondering if that's really true, and if so, if that rate can be matched by a slingshot shooter.

Anyway, thanks again for sharing the view of peaceful trees and the sweet ringing of the target "gong"....


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

@ Xidoo
It`s difficult for me to give any shooting advices, because I`m often surprised myself that I have hit the target. No joke!
And I`m an instinctive shooter,I do not aim. I do release when I "feel" it`s right. It`s hard to describe for me with my poor english!
But I can say that the most important thing for me is practice!! 
If I´m in the forest I often take a few hundred small steel balls and a catty with me and shoot what I find: leaves, dry branches, mushrooms, pinecones, beechnuts, hazelnuts...All on different distances and heights. That really helped me a lot!
On long distances, the main important thing for me is to use fast bands. So I have not to aim so much over the target an can shoot almost straight on the target.
Maybe it helps you!

@ watcher by night

No, I have not tried it yet. Speed shooting is not my discipline - i`m the relaxed shooter








And my butterfly bands are not made for fast reloading!
But a friend of mine is an excellent speed shooter. He is able to shoot up to 15 or more aimed shots per minute, holding the ammo in his hands for fast reloads. And he shoots quite accurate too!
But I think I`m not able to shoot as fast as he does!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Torsten, you are the man at instinctive shooting!! i love all your vids and your pronouced shooting style!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I will try my very best









Regards


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Great stuff and something to aspire to.
I've just started and can't hit a barn door at the moment.









How long did it take you to get this good?

I'm an instinctive shooter but with a traditional bow and with that I don't think I'm as consistant as you are with your slingshot a 40m!
I'm very impressed, well done!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a very beautiful slingshot.

The width between the forks looks VERY narrow!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful slingshot and very good shooting ! So smooooooth...


----------



## SLiuGraphite (Dec 23, 2010)

Woww. That's pretty crazy... I don't even think i could do that with a rifle XD BTW at the beginning of the video, your cat's legs were twitching @[email protected] Hahaha i had to rewatch the first like 10 seconds just for that.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Ohh, why is it called the "oil sniper".

What is is made from who made it?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

ERdept said:


> Ohh, why is it called the "oil sniper".
> 
> What is is made from who made it?


Torsten made it, and makes all his own slingshots. I think his some kind of demi God his got super shooting abilites and skills.


----------



## Jrich (Jan 7, 2011)

Great video, really loved it, and the slingshot was amazing too. Did you use a thick piece of wood to make it?

btw ^^^^^ Lucifer, i love your quotes, brilliant.

Jrich


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Jrich said:


> Did you use a thick piece of wood to make it?
> 
> Jrich


No, two pieces. One for the catty and one for the palmswell. It is glued to the grip.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Torsten, beautiful slingshot, the Palm Swell really made a difference for me,I'm not in your league however. Great shooting, beautiful craftsmanship.
Philly


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

That must be a beautiful sound at 40 meters!! Good shooting, keep the videos coming.

Scott


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Snaps!!!, very good shooting,, i am amazed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you very much for taking the time to make this video. Your shooting is wonderful to watch. I'm inspired now to work more and longer to shoot like you. I too am curious abbout the material your frame is made of. Is it plastic?


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Torsten, you are truly a great shooter!! I have a question for you. With that butterfly technique are you holding the pouch exactly in the same spot in the air behind you.I mean if you are a few inches differant each time wont that throw off the shot or worse possiblye hit your fork.How do you keep it perfectly lined up with the fork when the pouch is behind your head in the air? I shoot my sling just like a longbow bow-that is my pouch hand always comes to anchor at the corner of my mouth.The only thing is I get a short draw of 26 inches so I use a band length of about 6.5-7" inches long (17.5-17.75 cm).My speed is only about 160fps (50m/sec)with a 10mm steel ball.


----------

